# PAGING ALL BREEDERS - PLEASE CHECK IN?



## TinysMom (Jan 26, 2007)

Howdy everyone! I&#39;m trying to put together a list for my own reference - along with a project I&#39;m thinking about taking on...and I was hoping breeders could maybe post on here some things..

a. What do you breed?
b. How long have you been breeding?
c. Have you bred any other breeds?

This way - if someone logs in with a question about a specific breed...I can PM some of y&#39;all and go "HELP!" because I know I don&#39;t know all the answers - or even 1/4 of them. And our dear Pam Nock is so busy with homeschooling, helping in the rabbitry forum, the infirmary forum and everyplace else she&#39;s needed....that it would be nice if I could stop PM&#39;ing her all the time and find other breeders to maybe read threads. (Pam hasn&#39;t asked this - I just know she&#39;s really busy).

Plus - I have a special project I&#39;m thinking of....trying to decide about where to put it. I&#39;ll share more about it as I get ready to have us do it...just need to figure out where it should go. I&#39;d love to see us do a thread for each breed that we have breeders for of "watch the ____ babies grow up". I did this with lionheads but I think it would be fascinating to see this with lops and flemish and rex and all the other breeds we have. It would be neat if as a breeder you could share with us as you watch the litter what you look for in a showable bunny and which bunny you think is the pick of the litter - that type of thing..

Thanks so much y&#39;all! 

Peg


----------



## clarzoo (Jan 26, 2007)

Great idea! I already have a "Watch me grow" type thingy of pictures from day one to about 12 weeks for a REW fuzzy lop, and I am in the process of doing one for Checkereds. I&#39;d be glad to share.



*A. What do you breed?*

American Fuzzy Lops

Checkered Giants

*B. How long have you been breeding?*

Somewhere around 9 years, though I did take a break from my own rabbits during my first three years of college, I still stayed active with fellow breeders and attending shows.

*C. Have you bred any other breeds?*

No, not on my own. But I work closely with a friend who also has a few other breeds. I have helped her out. Tans, Dwarf Hotot and Mini Satins would be the breeds I feel I know a decent amount about. Fuzzy Lops are my specialty, though!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, cool Peg. Never thought of doing this before. 

*A. What do you breed?

*Dutch - In blacks and blues exclusively.

Jersey Woolies - In Agoutis, Brokens, and Otters exclusively.


*B. How long have you been breeding?*

I started raising Dutch in 1991 and added the Jerseys in 1995. I have been showing them since 1991. I LOVE IT. So many nice people. I do not have a lot of rabbits. There are currently 33 in total. I breed when I have room. I sell them as pets and as breeders. I also have denied people from buying one of my animals. I am also currently studying for my registrars license.

*C. Have you bred any other breeds?*

I have not. I feel that to breed too many different breeds and even too many varieties in a breed takes up too much room. I can concentrate on bettering my Dutch and my Woolies.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

a. What do you breed?

Dutch and French Lop, mostly. But on the side I also have 3 English Angoras that I kind of play around with, I don&#39;t want tot ake this too far because Angoras take up too much of my time. But its fun to just keep a pair (the one i&#39;m bunnysitting for winter) and show some babies and make some extra cashes selling them. 
I also am starting with the Enderby Island Rabbit and Belgian Hares. 





b. How long have you been breeding?

I&#39;ve been breeding and raising rabbits on my own since I was 6-7 years old. LEts see that would have been....1995? I didn&#39;t really start raising particular breeds until 2003? 2004? I forget pick one! But I started out with a great herd and some delightful bunnies and I&#39;m always added new and better lines to my own. 





c. Have you bred any other breeds?

I had a brief fling with Jersey Woolies. But it was lust, not love.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 26, 2007)

A. What do you breed?

Flemish Giants and Mini Rex. 


B. How long have you been breeding?

I have been seriously breeding since January of 2004, which is when I finally was able to get ahold of a couple of Flemish. I spent a little time breeding rabbits in 4-H, which was a good 10-12 years ago-holy cow, does that make me feel old....

C Have you ever bred anything else?

When I was in 4-H, I had standard rex, and a couple of Satins.


----------



## hellsmistress (Jan 27, 2007)

[align=left]*a. What do you breed?*[/align]
[align=left]I breed Standard Rex[/align]
[align=left]
*b. How long have you been breeding?*[/align]
[align=left]I&#39;ve been breeding since 2004 and had rabbits for about 2yrs before that[/align]
[align=left]
*c. Have you bred any other breeds?*[/align]
[align=left]I&#39;ve had Dutch/New Zealand crosses (were supposed to be NZs but when dutch size and markings started turning up :?lol we knew different), New Zealands, Mini Rex, Netherland Dwarfs[/align]


----------



## blackdutch (Jan 27, 2007)

*a. What do you breed?*

Dutch - specifically black, but soon chocolates as well.


*b. How long have you been breeding?*

Since July 2006 .. haha. Half a year.


*c. Have you bred any other breeds?*

No.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2007)

*What do you breed?*

I breed mini-rex and have a few lionheads

*How long have you been breeding?*

I have been breeding and showing for 3 years

*Have you bred any other breeds?*

I have had mini-lops in the past


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2007)

*What do you breed?

*We have a sampling of many breeds in the barn. Specialize in Holland Lops and Dwarf Hotots.


*How long have you been breeding?*

Fancy breeds for 17+ years. Previously raised commercial breeds. Former 4-H advisor and current ARBA Judge.

*Have you bred any other breeds?*

Tans, Himalayans, New Zealands, Netherland Dwarfs, Polish, Mini Rex, Beveren, Belgian Hares. . .

Also have had a sampling of other breeds in the barn including Jersey Wooly, French Lop, English Angora, English Spot, Lionheads, Checkered Giant and whatever else the kids end up bringing home!



*Nock's Rabbitry*

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



## bluebird (Jan 30, 2007)

I breed Netherland Dwarfs and my son raises Dutch and Holland lops.I have been breeding rabbits since 1982.but my parents raised rabbits when i was a child.I have Bred Newzealands,English spots,English angoras,mini lops,mini rex,palominos and guinea pigs.bluebird


----------



## flemishr2cool (Jan 31, 2007)

(a. What do you breed?)

Flemish Giants, Thriantas, English Lops


(b. How long have you been breeding?)

My family has been breeding for over 20 years


(c. Have you bred any other breeds?)

In order of when we bred them

NewZealands, Californians, Satins, french lops, Dutch, English spots, mini lops,Netherland Dwarfs, Jersey Woolies


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh! When did you get Thriantas? And when do we get pictures?!?:bow


----------



## IM4Swine (Feb 3, 2007)

A. What do you breed?

I breed New Zealand Whites.

B. How long have you been breeding?

I have been breeding since May of last year (but I have learned a lot in that time).

C. Have you bred any other breeds?

 I bred non-pedigreed Mini Rexes for a short time.


----------



## flemishr2cool (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually its been a year now, my brother istechnically raising them but I can't help sticking my nose in andtelling him what to do  He has one buck and one doe both from car'slines, and he should be getting another doe this spring

Heres a link to his website, but it only has pictures of his Buck Gonzo on it

http://highlandviewrabbitry.tripod.com/micahsrabbits/id2.html


----------



## polly (Feb 9, 2007)

I breed netherland dwarfs and a nethie lionheaddwrf mix, I have only been breeding for just over a year and haven'tbred any other type of rabbits


----------



## flemishr2cool (Feb 19, 2007)

I realized the other day I totally forgot to addthe Silver Martins to my list. We loved raising the silver martins theywere a great breed.


----------



## rabbits valley (Feb 20, 2007)

a.what do u breed

i breed lionheads

b.how long have you been breeding

ive been breeding 2 years 

c.have you bred any other breeds

yes ive bred mini lops and lionlops


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 22, 2007)

*A. What do you breed?
*Mini Rex - Specializing in Lynx
Rex (on a limited scale)

*B. How long have you been breeding?*
I seriously started breeding March 2004- but my general rabbit experience and knowledge dates back 16 years :shock:.

*C. Have you bred any other breeds?*
Years ago I had Mini Lops and Mixed breeds.

~Sunshine


----------



## Legacygirl (Mar 26, 2007)

When I was younger I bred Dutch. Nowwe are in process of breeding and raising Mini Rex, Dutch andHimalayan. I don't know how long sorry.


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Mar 27, 2007)

*What do you breed?
*
I breed mini lops
*
How long have you been breeding?

*I have been breeding rabbits for 6 years, Started with mini Lopsthis year, however have owned mini lops as well as other breeds likedwarfs, rexes and dutch for 15 years.

*Have you bred any other breeds?

*I bred mixed breeds for 6 years. Focused on temperments and colors.


----------



## Sonrise Rabbitry (Apr 2, 2007)

What do you breed?

I breed New Zealand whites



How long have you been breeding?

I have been breeding for about a year.



Have you bred any other breeds?

I have not bred any other breeds (but I am hoping to get another breed sometime).


----------



## hellsmistress (Apr 3, 2007)

*hellsmistress wrote: *


> [align=left]*a. What do you breed?*[/align]
> 
> [align=left]I breed Standard Rex[/align]
> 
> ...




Hi, Just wanted to add to my original post that I am now also breeding mini rex and french lops


----------



## Cowgirl_Kate (Apr 17, 2007)

*A. What do you breed?*

Flemish Giant-Fawn &amp; Sandy

Mini Rex-Black

Mini Lop-Solid

*B. How long have you been breeding?*
4 years with the Mini Lop and Mini Rex. Just this year with Flemish Giant

*C. Have you bred any other breeds?*
No. But I did have a Dutch for a pet for a while.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 17, 2007)

* a. What do you breed?*
* I breed Rex and Netherlands*
* b. How long have you been breeding?
Only a year
c. Have you bred any other breeds?
 No. 


*


----------



## Bren165 (Apr 22, 2007)

We breed mini rex, opal, broken opal, blueotter. And American Fuzzy Lops- we have been showing rabbitsand breeding for about a year... we have a rabbitry and show at ARBAand 4-h shows. We are building our stock and pedigrees!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 24, 2008)

Bumping this to ask all breeders to check in ...thanks so much!

Peg


----------



## Jenson (Jan 24, 2008)

I breed Standard Rex, in blue and also magpie is a long term project, although I'm having to start from scratch with magpie so I've got quite a mix of colours coming out at the moment. I've been breeding about two years, and have been keeping rabbits since I was about 10. I previously bred English Spots in black and blue. Gave them up for the Rex, but I do miss them even though I love the Rex. I will definitly start them up again when I have space for two breeds.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 24, 2008)

*A. What do you breed?
*Flemish Giants - Blue, Black and White
Mini Rex - Black, Blue, Castor, (and Brokens in each)


*B. How long have you been breeding?
*Breeding 12 years, Showing 10 years, Keeping rabbits: over 30 years


*C. Have you bred any other breeds?*
Dutch, Palomino, Jersey Woolie, Dwarf Hotot, Rex, Belgian Hare, Florida White


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 24, 2008)

Ahhh geez, this is going tell people how ancient I am

a. What do you breed?
Flemish-Light Gray Silvers-Fawn Creme d'Argents Lilacs-selling out Mini Rex-BEW Otters Florida Whites

b. How long have you been breeding?
This time about 5 years, I was a youth breeder showing in ARBA, and also 4H, 
did the youth leader thing, I showed Rex and Netherland Dwarves.
In the 20 some odd years in between(yes I'm ancient) I kept pet rabbits and 
didn't breed. I got back into rabbits and showing for my son, because I loved
it so much when I was a kid, he's really not that into it I'm afraid. Maybe someday,
he's only eight.



c. Have you bred any other breeds?
Harlequins(still have one) Rex Netherland Dwarves-and there's so many others I 
want to try, the Silvers and Flemish are keepers though.


----------



## SkyScraper (Jan 24, 2008)

a. What do you breed?

I breed Mini Rex-REW, Broken Castor, Tri, and Broken Red and Angora-REW
b. How long have you been breeding?
2 years. I started breeding after I got my show rabbit Ace
c. Have you bred any other breeds?
I have tried Dutch, Holland Lop, and Fuzzy Lop before.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 24, 2008)

*What do you breed?
*Californian

*How long have you been breeding?*
I seriously started breeding March 2006 - but my general rabbit experience and knowledge dates back 10 years :shock:. My sons have been competitively showing for 4-H for 4 years now.

*Have you bred any other breeds?
No but I do run a New Zealand White Easter Bunny discard Sanctuary, 45 now residents now..

And anything bunny breed Animal Control drops off.
*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 24, 2008)

*a. What do you breed?*

English Lops, Mini Rex, Polish and Netherland Dwarfs


*b. How long have you been breeding?*

2 years this March. 


*c. Have you bred any other breeds?*

Nope, besides the first few litters we had that were mixbreds, but nope, no other breeds.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 24, 2008)

*a. What do you breed? *Holland lops...you mean there areother breeds? :shock2:



*b. How long have you been breeding? *about 2.5 years As much as they've consumed my life...wow, it seems alot longer than that! 




*c. Have you bred any other breeds? *Nope!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Sep 27, 2008)

A : I raise/breed English Lops

B : Just started this year. Finally found a breeder around my area !Yeah!

C : I raised Himalayans for a little while butI love and have always loved the English Lops. Gotta love those ears!:inlove:


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

*a. What do you breed? *

Californians


*b. How long have you been breeding?*

Under a year


*c. Have you bred any other breeds?*

Nope just starting out in the whole breeding thing!


----------



## fld20 (Sep 27, 2008)

a. What do you breed?

None right now taking a bit of a break from it
b. How long have you been breeding?

12 years
c. Have you bred any other breeds?

I've bred mini rex , mini lops , holland lops , netherland dwarfs ,english angoras, & lionheads . I've also had a few breeds around just to play with champagne d'argent , AFL , & dwarf hoto


----------



## BSAR (Sep 28, 2008)

a. *What do you breed?*

My sis and I breed Mini Rex and English Lops.


b. *How long have you been breeding?*

Probably a little over two years.


c. *Have you bred any other breeds?*

Just mixes.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 28, 2008)

*A. What do you breed?

*I use to breed Holland Lops, Mini Rex, and Lionheads

*B. How long have you been breeding?*

Since 1999

*C. Have you bred any other breeds?*

Wow, well I have tried almost every breed that I could get my hands on. American Fuzzy lops, Dutch, English Lops, Netherland Dwarfs, English Angora, French Angora, Giant Angora, had a brief run in with a German Angora doe , Flemish Giant, Mini Lop, Jersey Woolie and so many more I can not think of at the moment. These are all breeds I have had, all I have tried to breed but most never gave litters.

I have quit breeding, actually I just decided this year. It has been mingling in my mind for about 3 years now but once you start it is SOO hard to stop. Even though I have stopped I plan to never forget what I have learned and I am keeping many of my rabbits so I am always here to help


----------



## clevername (Sep 28, 2008)

*A. What do you breed?
*English and Satin Angora. My husband keeps Silver Foxes too.

*B. How long have you been breeding?
*A little over a year. Only recently did we gain the space needed for a true breeding program.*

**C. Have you bred any other breeds?
*nope. Three is enough for now:biggrin2:


----------

